# Kung magbabasa ka ng Liwayway



## turkjey5

Can someone translate these sentences please. They're in a text but they don't give any translation.
Thanks!!

Kung magbabasa ka ng Liwayway

Kung Liwayway ang babasahin mo.


----------



## Cake.

The last two are translated to "If you're going to read Liwayway". Both would sound natural in everyday conversation.


----------



## Scherle

Hello!



Kung magbabasa ka ng Liwayway. = If you will read Liwayway. (Is that the magazine?lol)

Kung Liwayway ang babasahin mo. = If Liwayway is what you are reading.

I hope it helps


----------

